# LED calculator?



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

evil nick said:


> Im interested in "possibly" making my own led plant light for my 55 setup.
> I was wondering if there was an LED calculator out there that you could successfully use to tally how many of what color lights you may need to get to med/high light output for a specific tank size.
> 
> Ive google it but all the results seem to have nothing or are for reefs.
> ...


The only app I'm aware of is this one. Custom LED Strip - BML Custom


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Steve001 said:


> The only app I'm aware of is this one. Custom LED Strip - BML Custom


Ther is a japanese(?)/english site that has diodes by brand and wavelength .. Has a good graphing system.. Can't remember the name. Others here know what I'm referring to..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Found it...
SPECTRA

Though it won't really do a specific tank

There was someone who did a Spatially orientated spread sheet type PAR calculator.
hoppy apparently did one but that is not the one I was thinking about:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/20-diy/168999-one-way-design-planted-tank-led-light-3.html

anyways more of a bunch of random info...


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> Ther is a japanese(?)/english site that has diodes by brand and wavelength .. Has a good graphing system.. Can't remember the name. Others here know what I'm referring to..


 I had that one booked marked on my old PC until it died a tragic BSOD. I don't remember how I found it.


----------



## evil nick (Oct 20, 2014)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! lol

Yeah these might be over my head right now.
I was looking for something where I could simply enter my 55gallon tank dimensions, say high light and get a predetermined list of which color lights and how many. 
Maybe I should just stick to pre made, having to learn par's and colors and etc might be too much time for me to put in. 
I could always just quadruple the demensions of what he made and go with that, hoping for the best.

Really has to outweight the cost of a premade system tho anyway.
Thanks


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

evil nick said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! lol
> 
> and get a predetermined list of which color lights and how many.


and beam angles...................



Besides there really is no "best" color or "best" intensity based only on tank dimensions anyways..


----------

